# i have an old asplund 6 inch tree chipper i can't find parts for



## mikehacker (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks to be a ford industrial motor on it but noone can find parts for it where i'm from here in alabama.Can anyone help me with a place to find parts on these old parts?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 6, 2009)

man thats old good luck thats from the 50s tom trees


----------



## mikehacker (Nov 6, 2009)

*lol*

oh man i was guessing the 70's that sucks for me.Luckily i do have a chance to sell it right now.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 6, 2009)

mikehacker said:


> oh man i was guessing the 70's that sucks for me.Luckily i do have a chance to sell it right now.



sell it they made them in the 50s the sixtys the 12" tom trees


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 6, 2009)

I had one from the 70's that was a 6 inch? Ford industrial motor that was used on tons of farm equipment and everything else. Have you tried an equipment or tractor dealer?


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 6, 2009)

It isn't the V-4 they sold to Saab, is it?


----------



## mikehacker (Nov 6, 2009)

*it is a 4 cylinder*

can't even find a oil pan gasket for it. best chipper i ever ran in my life though.Wish i could find parts for it i only got $500.00 in it thinking bout selling it in this deal i got worked out i'm just gonna hate to have to deal with the auto feeding i'm rather old schooled i guess.


----------



## mikehacker (Nov 6, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> I had one from the 70's that was a 6 inch? Ford industrial motor that was used on tons of farm equipment and everything else. Have you tried an equipment or tractor dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> [no i haven't tried any tractor places i did hear it was a ford industrial but no one can find parts for it so far i did think about checking with a tractor dealer.if i do not sell it that will be my last resort.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 7, 2009)

mike hacker said:


> Toddppm said:
> 
> 
> > I had one from the 70's that was a 6 inch? Ford industrial motor that was used on tons of farm equipment and everything else. Have you tried an equipment or tractor dealer?
> ...


----------



## mikehacker (Nov 7, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> mike hacker said:
> 
> 
> > no the 6" was in the sixties the 12" came out in the 70s i had a 12 " 1980 i got new go to napa for motor parts and for drum parts go to altec they took over asplundh tom trees
> ...


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 16, 2009)

What kind of parts are you looking for? You mentioned oil pan gasket? Permatex will work for that.


----------



## newtree (Jan 10, 2010)

we can find any of the parts that we need at the local auto parts stores ie. carquest, bumper to bumper and napa


----------

